# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Spookey box تحديثات :  SPOOKEYBOX UPDATE V1.2.0.0 - world's First RTAS REMOVE - It's BRUTAL!!

## mohamed73

*SPOOKEYBOX UPDATE V1.2.0.0 - world's First RTAS REMOVE - It's BRUTAL!!*  
Dear SpookeyBox user,
Sorry to say cause team to delay for releasing full setup SpookeyBox. 
All because we really crazy received many feature request for BlackBerry. 
95% of requests leads to a high feature BlackBerry. 
We have to change all of a schedule work from mainstay SpookeyBox Android to SpookeyBox BlackBerry.  
But, for all users SpookeyBox we ready to become more crazy for you all. 
Do not worry, we will try our best to make all your requests in SpookeyBox.  
Thank you, and we hope you like it.  
In compensation from us, 
We extend period of free activation for BlackBerry module,
If you activated before end of March or until the date of 15 March, "is 100% free".  
Wait us with mainstay feature for Android in this week.      
Thanks regards 
SpookeyBox Team. 
==================================    _NOW ENJOY The PIONER 
SPOOKEYBOX UPDATE V1.2.0.0_  *DOWNLOAD SPOOKEYBOX LAUNCHER COPY&PASTE IN DIRECTORY C:/PROGRAM FILE/SPOOKEYBOX*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *VIDEO TUTORIAL
SPOOKEYBOX LAUNCHER* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *WORLD'S FIRST RTAS REMOVE 
CAMERA REMOVE/DISABLE BB 8520 SPOOKEYBOX*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Br,
KEMALLCOLE*

----------

